# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Cardinal Tetra lost color

## Hazel

Hi,
I just set up a new tank (2ft, planted) last week.
My Cardinal Tetras have been pale (loss of color) after I put them into the tank. (Initially, there was a problem with water pH on the day that i put them into the tank, but i have corrected it within a day.) They now look active and behave normally but how long will it take for them to regain their color?

Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

few days

----------


## Allen_1971

It depends on the tank... in my tank, the cardinals regain their colour within the hour... It all depends on how comfortable they are in their new home.

----------


## joe

If conditions are ok, they should get back colour in one day at most. If not, check water parameters. Hopefully the tank is already cycled.

----------


## Hazel

Would disturbances (such as pruning plants, adjusting driftwood pieces) reult in them taking longer to regain color? :Smile:

----------


## pipsqueak

Yes, all these activities causes stress to the the fish, which is mainly the reason why they lose their colour. They should regain their colours once they're comfortable as mentioned above.

----------


## hoppinghippo

Hi hazel, don't worry about your tetras, keep them well fed and they'll respond soon enuff! well if you want to be particular, one area you could reduce the shock on the fish is at lights on and off, make sure it happens in a well lit room else the sudden jump from bright to darkness or darkness to bright will startle your fish! after say lights off, wait for a while then off your room lights and vice versa. 

and if you're new to planted tanks, don't worry about startling your fish when you prune your plants, in time, the fishes will be very used to your hand invading their space and will def not repeat their colour loss. usually your hand will come under attack from pecking fishes and rasping otos!

----------


## Hazel

My cardinals have regained their color! And they seem more at ease now, swimming to and fro.
Thanks, everyone.

 :Smile:

----------


## joe

Good to hear that!!! [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Bandit

> ----------------
> On 2/28/2003 3:33:14 PM 
> 
> My cardinals have regained their color! And they seem more at ease now, swimming to and fro.
> Thanks, everyone.
> 
>  
> ----------------


Maybe u try feeding them frozen bloodworms everyday, sure to see their colour comes out better and size improvement!
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [:0]

----------


## cks

hazel, 
give them 'senang diri'

----------


## SuperRaY

> ----------------
> On 2/24/2003 5:44:57 PM 
> 
> Hi hazel, don't worry about your tetras, keep them well fed and they'll respond soon enuff! well if you want to be particular, one area you could reduce the shock on the fish is at lights on and off, make sure it happens in a well lit room else the sudden jump from bright to darkness or darkness to bright will startle your fish! after say lights off, wait for a while then off your room lights and vice versa. 
> 
> and if you're new to planted tanks, don't worry about startling your fish when you prune your plants, in time, the fishes will be very used to your hand invading their space and will def not repeat their colour loss. usually your hand will come under attack from pecking fishes and rasping otos!
> ----------------


yamato shrimps are worse, they started to puck out the hairs on my arms (pain!!!!) when i'm pruning

----------


## snipa458

only 1 of my 5 cardinals is pale, its red stripe looks very ragged like its been scraped off, if it's cause its stressed, why is it only this one is affected?

----------


## stormhawk

Perhaps it might have Neon Tetra Disease.

http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseas...tetra_disease/

It is common amongst some tetras.

----------


## snipa458

yea but i read somewhere that neon tetra disease surprisingly enuogh doesn't affect cardinals

----------


## stormhawk

In that case, you should specify their diet and their habitat, because emaciated cardinals or stressed ones, can lose their colour rapidly.

----------


## snipa458

probably as you said the swordtails were bullying them, they are fine now

----------

